# Goat back legs giving out



## Lauren_meyer33 (Apr 20, 2016)

My boyfriend has a goat that back legs started to give out and more recently I've noticed he is loosing mass in his back end and falling down more often. When he is standing still his back legs seem stiff and he stands with them more apart probably to keep his balance. If he gets excited and tries to take off he always falls now and then has troubles getting back up. He is starting to fall more often when he just slowly walks as well. I've read places that it could be a lack of minerals like Selenium. My boyfriend said he talked to a vet before and he said it could be because he was bottle fed and he walks on a different part of his hooves and needs some kind of shot to fix it but I feel it is a lot more than that because he's getting a lot worse. I'm just asking if there is something I can do right now to help him because it is breaking my heart seeing him fall all the time. We are going to have a vet come out but I was wondering if there is something I can do in the mean time to help him or to just get an idea of what the vet is going to tell me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If youbhave white tail deer i would suspect deer worm...selenium def. Can also be the issue..BoSe can be given...polio or listeriosis are other issues that cause stumbling......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Whats his temp?..is she eating drinking pooping and peeing just fine...check his lower inner eye lids for color..you want to see deep pink to red...in the mean time..I would give a b complex shot. ...
Deer worm treatment is safeguard for 5 days..1 cc per 7#..banaimine for 3 days..1 cc per 100# and one shot of ivomec plus..sub q 1 cc per 40#


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Polio and listeriosis is thiamine shot and high doses of penicillin


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

This website provides a good outline of Meningeal Worm that you can read and see if symptoms match: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/meningealworm.html

It also has treatment details like happybleats listed above.

I agree that selenium, meningeal worm, or polio/listeriosis would be the most likely causes.

If you have B-Complex on hand, give him a subq injection now. Really needs faster treatment if it is Meningeal or Polio... if it is Meningeal, he may not recover complete use of his back end but it will be much better.

Do you live near a feed store that sells meds? Near a Tractor Supply store maybe?

Does the goat have access to loose minerals?


----------



## Lauren_meyer33 (Apr 20, 2016)

Also, is there certain things goats need routinely? I live in Washington state if that matters since they graze on the grass. I've fallin in love with them and I want to make sure they're healthy. He is busy running his own company and I don't think he gives them 100% attention they need in their routine health needs so I want to stay on top of that for him. He does love them a lot too! He has super spoiled animals but I think I could help him a little more in keeping them healthy


----------



## Lauren_meyer33 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks guys! He seems to be doing fine other wise. He's pooping and peeing just fine. We just let them out yesterday to graze on some better grass and he was eating away. He loves his treats and is very aware and doesn't act any different than the other goats except the stumbling and falling down because his back legs aren't too strong. I was petting him and brushing him yesterday and I didn't notice anything different about his hair. Yes I do have a tractor supply here in town.



SalteyLove said:


> This website provides a good outline of Meningeal Worm that you can read and see if symptoms match: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/meningealworm.html
> 
> It also has treatment details like happybleats listed above.
> 
> ...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My sable buck was doing that when I got him...after treatment for Mworm, and giving sel/e gel and copper...he was fine.


----------

